# Squirrel Cutter Calls



## greenleecustomcalls (Nov 6, 2017)

Ok here is one that a lot of have not seen since we were kids with a bolt and a quarter. But Had a request to make a custom one and just couldn't put a bolt in a piece of wood lol. So I came up with something I think is a little better. The one has walnut handle and with Osage orange playing surface (Bolt) the other has a Mesquite Handle with Whitetail deer antler (Bolt) Came up with a Osage Orange striker (Quarter) that seems to work pretty good, and gives me a place to burn my logo lol. Tell me what you think,
jim @ Greenlee Custom Calls
By the way I need to get better on posting stuff up. I been busy and all but my laziness is no excuse.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Ray D (Nov 6, 2017)

Interesting Jim. I had never heard of the bolt and quarter thing.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## greenleecustomcalls (Nov 6, 2017)

Ray D said:


> Interesting Jim. I had never heard of the bolt and quarter thing.


Well I did grow up in the foothills of the Applicianians Mountains so might just a be a hillbilly thing.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Nov 6, 2017)

greenleecustomcalls said:


> Well I did grow up in the foothills of the Applicianians Mountains so might just a be a hillbilly thing.



It aint a hillbilly thing its Bread and Butter for the table thing!

Reactions: Agree 3 | Sincere 1


----------



## greenleecustomcalls (Nov 6, 2017)

Nothing like squirrel dumplings for breakfast


----------



## rocky1 (Nov 6, 2017)

We need video!


----------



## greenleecustomcalls (Nov 7, 2017)

Well, maybe when I get back to Tn or NC, Just not a lot of Busy Tails here where I am in San Antonio, plus my squirrel gun has already been moved. But I do have my .60 cal flintlock here lol.
jim

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Nov 7, 2017)

Nice! It's been a while since I've squirrel hunted and with those types of calls. You got me wanting to go after some bushy tails. Heck, I need to get in the woods after deer. Got WAY too many does here around the house. Just fill the freezer. With my work, I have to make myself get in the woods anymore.


----------



## greenleecustomcalls (Nov 29, 2017)

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> Nice! It's been a while since I've squirrel hunted and with those types of calls. You got me wanting to go after some bushy tails. Heck, I need to get in the woods after deer. Got WAY too many does here around the house. Just fill the freezer. With my work, I have to make myself get in the woods anymore.


That's understandable, tree rats are fun to hunt. don't take long, and you don't have to get up at 0430 and sit in a cold stand
lol

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## CWS (Nov 29, 2017)

greenleecustomcalls said:


> That's understandable, tree rats are fun to hunt. don't take long, and you don't have to get up at 0430 and sit in a cold stand
> lol


If you skin a squirrel and skin a rat they look alike, I have eaten a lot of them though.


----------



## greenleecustomcalls (Nov 29, 2017)

Hate to say it but being overseas as much as I was, I have ate both lol.



CWS said:


> If you skin a squirrel and skin a rat they look alike, I have eaten a lot of them though.


----------



## CWS (Nov 30, 2017)

greenleecustomcalls said:


> Hate to say it but being overseas as much as I was, I have ate both lol.


I was in S.E.Asia so I don't really want to know what it was. We put tobacco sauce on everything so it all taste the same.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

